# rb20det swap



## motorokr718 (Jan 4, 2009)

so before i get in over my head, can anyone please supply any usefull information about swapping an rb20det into my '92 s13? anything dealing with motor mounts and tranny/diff compatability or any helpful tips would be much appreciated. also, any good sites for performance parts. thanks


----------



## 94_nismo_freak (Dec 17, 2008)

do the ka24de swap instead Better


----------



## motorokr718 (Jan 4, 2009)

could you give me some advantages/disadvantages to both? i hav a ka hardbody and was really planning on going with the rb20det. its for grassroots motorsports 2009 challenge so i need big power cheap. thanks


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

http://www.nissanforums.com/general-240sx-silvia-s12-200sx/46679-nizmodores-rb-swap-thread.html

RB goodness all in one thread... I would also suggest a KA. Yes the RB is awesome cheap power. But the amount you will put into it in mods to get it to work is not that cheap... It is worth it in the end though... I have seen Sohc KAs kick butt in grassroots... The only problem is that there is a point where that motor will hit a wall (metaphorically speaking)... A DOHC KA is another good swap to consider... Great power under boost, sturdy motor and abundant in parts locally


----------



## 94_nismo_freak (Dec 17, 2008)

corect me if im wrong but cant you take a ka24de head, an s14 intake and the matching exhaust msni and get ur dohc that way no?


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

From what I remember the DE head is larger and you would basically have to swap out from the bell housing up. I have heard of it done before without swapping teverything... But the compression is really high for boost.... I think 11:1... Doesnt make for a good start to power and isnt really reliable... I would just get a DE and Do what I want reliably


----------



## motorokr718 (Jan 4, 2009)

so i would be better off building the KA? i deffinately agree about the price of RB20 parts, after looking around i started having second thoughts about it. plus ive heard of guys boneyard boosting their KA for under 2 grand and making decent numbers.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Like I said... you could build up the SOHC KA but there will be a point where you will want to goto something better... I have had people completely happy with their Dohc KAs with junkyard turbokits... Seeing how you are in grassroots, I would recommend working with what you got for now... The whole point of GR is learning what kind of driver you are now and adjusting around yourself... But if its for the grass roots challenge... I would go with swapping the KA24de and going turbo


----------



## 94_nismo_freak (Dec 17, 2008)

i have found you can boost a ka for bout $700 off ebay but its for only running 7psi witch is good for not doing any internal changes


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

You can boost a internally stock KA for more than 7psi safely with proper injectors, pump and tune... I just wouldn't do it with a Ebay kit... Ebay kits are just a hit or miss... Lots of horror stories yet there are people perfectly happy with them... you just get what you pay for.


----------



## motorokr718 (Jan 4, 2009)

ya looks like were going to go with the boosted KA. trying to swap for the DOHC, but if we cant, you wouldnt recomend boosting much past 7 or 8psi without internals? assuming injectors and a pump


----------



## s15fanatic (Jan 7, 2009)

*was wondering?*

way off topic, but because of limited engine bay space in the s15. Would a R35 skyline TT V6 be a better choice than a single turbo RB26DETT? and if it were then how to figure the scimetics of keeping everything under the hood without rerouting the turbos to the trunk.


----------



## motorokr718 (Jan 4, 2009)

i have no idea about the r35 vs r34 swap. but where could you get the r35 engine and tranny? anyway, got another probably simple question, but will an s14 KA24DE bolt up to an s13 SOHC transmission? or an s13 trans at all for that matter.


----------



## MajorTom-s13-rb20det (Jan 6, 2009)

*Do it.*

Dude the swap isnt that hard.Ive had mine for a year and let me tell u,I eat SR's all day.Its been a pretty reliable platform and ive had very few probs with it. Suggest you go with a custom engine mount kit,they sell em all day on ebay $100. Ur gonna need an expert to wire ur s13 harness into the RB harness,thats where it gets really fun.Anything else you wanna know?


----------



## MajorTom-s13-rb20det (Jan 6, 2009)

*Ka?Hell no.*

By the way this is my 3rd s13,1st had a turbo ka24e,2nd had an SR.The rb20 platform is truly awsome,its a different level of power.Ive watched KA's blow up time and time again and ive seen SR's breakdown after a measly 300hp. Its not that expensive either,i bought the motorset ($1500)from Nad's auto in ATL,engine trans and ecu.Installed a walbro fuel pump ($150) and used the power steering set up from a 91-94 s13.Make sure u hang on to the bellhousing from ur KA trani,I screwed up and chunked it and had to get another.Also came across a 3"Bee Racing exhuast from an r32 skyline,got it used but it fits the s13 just fine.Anyway I mighta spent $3k altogether,including the car. If you hav any other questions just post em,Ill be payin attention to this thread.


----------



## MajorTom-s13-rb20det (Jan 6, 2009)

the R35 engine into an s15?Dream on. I cant even wrap my mind around it. Btw,the R35 has a defense mechinism,its sprays acid on anyone dumb enough to try to remove its engine.And no you cant jus go buy one from the Nissan/Datsun factory.


----------



## MajorTom-s13-rb20det (Jan 6, 2009)

No you need the ka24de tranny. Btw the s13 ka24de tranny and engine is different then the s14 ka24de tranny and engine.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

motorokr718 said:


> ya looks like were going to go with the boosted KA. trying to swap for the DOHC, but if we cant, you wouldnt recomend boosting much past 7 or 8psi without internals? assuming injectors and a pump


You can go past 7 or 8 on stock internals... depending on the turbo setup like i said... those ebay turbo kits are cheaply made thats why I wouldnt go that far with them ... But whenever you goto turbo in jectors and pump is always a must change.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

s15fanatic said:


> way off topic, but because of limited engine bay space in the s15. Would a R35 skyline TT V6 be a better choice than a single turbo RB26DETT? and if it were then how to figure the scimetics of keeping everything under the hood without rerouting the turbos to the trunk.


If a LS1 can fit in a S chassis then it is possible... But a GTR VR motor isnt cost effective... why would you want to? You would have to have so much money your burning it everyday to want to try and do that swap ATM... maybe down the road if and when they arent so expensive(the motor). I even feel a RB26 is a waste in a S chassis... RB25 and RB20 are more than enough and not such a waste... Ya.... the 26 is twin turbo... but I feel its useless unless its on the AWD like it was meant to... You can get just as much power from a RB25 with a single turbo


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

motorokr718 said:


> i have no idea about the r35 vs r34 swap. but where could you get the r35 engine and tranny? anyway, got another probably simple question, but will an s14 KA24DE bolt up to an s13 SOHC transmission? or an s13 trans at all for that matter.


Just leave it at no...


----------



## motorokr718 (Jan 4, 2009)

problem is, you only hav a $2009 budget for the challenge. i really like the idea and wil probably do the rb20 swap in the future, but for the challenge im leaning towards the ka. i do hav one qeustion for you though, know where i can get a cheap turbo manifold?


----------



## MajorTom-s13-rb20det (Jan 6, 2009)

yeah,ebay,$100 or so,all day long.


----------



## motorokr718 (Jan 4, 2009)

right, two people said different things. ill try one more time, will the s14 KA24DE bolt up to an s13 KA24DE transmission? guy wants 100 dollars for a rebuilt tranny, thats why im asking.


----------



## motorokr718 (Jan 4, 2009)

nevermind, scratch the last question. read the sticky on the main page.


----------

